# Gnral Dveloppement > ALM > Modlisation > Schma > [MCD] Relation entre Produit et Characteristiques - eCommerce

## dieudonnegwet

Bonjour  vous.

Je suis sur un projet de ecommerce. Juste ici tout va bien, le site est un ecommerce classique(produits, categories, panier...). ca fonctionne normalement.
Les donnees des produits sont basiques actuellement(nom, prix, description...). On aimerait disposer de produits plus varies(telephones, voitures, vetements...).
Pour cela, voila les regles:
- un produit peut avoir(ou pas) un ou plusieurs attributs(couleur, taille, mensuration, marque...).
- un attribut peut avoir(ou pas) une ou plusieurs valeurs. par exemple: la couleur(blanc, noir, bleu...), la mensuration(SM,L,XL,XXL...)
- une valeur d'attribut est li  un attribut(blanc correspond uniquement  couleur)

Le but c'est de pouvoir  l'administration, pendant la creation du produit, choisir un ou plusieurs attributs et preciser leurs valeurs sur la meme page.

Je ne vais pas vous encombrer avec les relations inutiles, et vous afficher les relations concernes:



Je suis un automaticien industriel, reconvertit en web developper, j'aimerais sil vous plait avoir votre avis, sur cette MCD. Est ce que vu quon choisira les attributs et les valeurs des attributs dans la meme page, il ny'aurait pas de relation entre Product et AttributeValue?

Merci d'avance

----------


## SQLpro

Il y a plusieurs possibilit pour ce faire, mais le principe gnrale est la modlisation par mtadonnes.
Le plus classique est effectivement une table des attributs par type d'article et une table de croisement ATTRIBUT / PRODUIT pour y stocker la valeur.
Mais il faut typer la valeur au moins pour les gandes familles, sinon, les classements seront ineptes... 

Donc, rajouter une table des mta types.

Lisez l'article que j'ai crit  ce sujet : https://sqlpro.developpez.com/cours/...n/metadonnees/

Sinon, si votre SGBDR permet d'indexer le type de de donnes XML, (Oracle, SQL Server par exemple) alors vous pouvez partir dans cette direction, mais il serait important de typer votre XML par un schema XML.

A +

----------

